# Morty's bonded pal P-Nut just died too



## beans142 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, only about 7 weeks after losing Morty to GI Stasis/Bloat, unknown, his pal P-Nut died this morning in exactly the same way. He ate Saturday night normally. Sunday around noon he was hunched and not eating. Tried simethicone, Reglan and much tummy massage. Had a vet appt. at 9 a.m. this morning anyway for someone else, was planning to take him along. He died around 4 a.m.

Had a necropsy done...vet just said stomach was completely full...organs looked fine...not bloat...no blockage...did find overabundance of something called camplybachter (sp?)

Anyone have any ideas or experience? Was this some sort of bacteria that they both had? Thanks.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for your losses. =(

Sounds somewhat similar to what happened to my bunny, except that it happened after i had gone to sleep (so im not sure what happened between the time i was asleep till i woke up), and before then he was his usual self, nothing unusual. He died the next day at the vet, i asked them for an autopsy and they said his gut was full but they couldn't find any blockages, other than that everything looked normal, so they concluded he was bloated. I since have found a new vet and after taking my other 2 rabbits in for a check up and talking to her about the bunny that passed, she concluded that he died from bloat as a result of having coccidiosis. 

I've heard of a few different things that bunnies could have, but i haven't heard of Camplybachter before. Did the vet not tell you anything about what it was?


----------



## beans142 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I intend to call him back Thursday and see if he has any further conclusions. He only offered his observations from the necropsy, not a "cause of death". But if this was stasis, both rabbits had it many times over the three years I had them and I was always able to pull them through. I am wondering what was different this time?

They did eat fruit, they loved it, not a whole lot, but a few pieces every morning. Could this have caused something bad to happen?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think so unless the fruit had some sort of bacteria on it. The amount of bunnies that have passed in the last month is unreal. I am thinking that your extreme heat has more to do with it than anything. I am so sorry for your loss. It has been a horrible weekend with Molly,P-nut and today Zoe. I am so sorry for each of your losses. Drat things are hard.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG I forgot that Savannah passed to the bridge this weekend too, gosh my sympathy to all of you for your losses.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

*Huggles* Sorry about you loss of your bunnies. can't imagine losing 2 bunnies so close together.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 2, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear P-Nut so close after losing Morty. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 7, 2011)

Campylobacter causes severe diarrhea, did your bunny have diarrhea? It is a form of food poisoning or can be carried in contaminated water. Humans also get it and it has the same major symptom severe diarrhea.

I am sorry for your loss.:bunnyangel2: We have lost so many this past week it is so sad. I don't think the vet is correct with the diagnosis due to lack of symptoms.


----------



## beans142 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the response. No, P-Nut had no diarrhea whatsoever. I too question the importance of that bacteria. With the observance of a "full stomach" it appears to have been stasis...but why did he not even live 19 hours after first appearing ill? And I did quite a bit of tummy massage, simethicone and Reglan. I tried syringe feeding water and then critical care, but none of it was taken in.

I just wish I had more information...obviously there are cases of stasis which are beyond help...I just had TWO of them.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 9, 2011)

If the colon had dropping in it I doubt it was G.I. Stasis. We never did exactly figure out what killed my Savannah either, her stomach was full and nothing was a miss, the vet is perplexed and finally said that heat builds up in a rabbits body over time and if she was not getting sufficiently cool at night that her core temp may have gone to high. We just chalk it up to it must have been her time even though she was so young.
It is hard enough losing one but losing both that you had is so sad, hopefully this wont' keep you from giving other bunnies a chance.
It is obvious you did everything in your power to save them Bless you for caring enough to do so. They are both binkying at the Rainbow Bridge with my brood waiting patiently for us.


----------

